# O -gauge Goes Ho Hot Pepper



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Well it's finally arrived.Bob Beers and I have finally come out with something new.O gauge cars in HO scale for AFX.The first two cars will be HOT PEPPER nd the '49 Stocker.They are shipping this week and we will have them 
about the first week in Sept.Everyone asks for something new.Well these are new to HO.Go to 0-GOES-HO.COM FOR PICTURES AN OTHER INFORMATION Thanks Tom Stumpf

0-GOES-HO.COM


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

link does not work


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I Want!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I want a bunch...RM

Try this http://o-goes-ho.com/


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Just when I started saving some money. Oh Well, you can't take it with you. By the time I am finished they are going to have to buy another casket to bury me with all my slotcars. Because they are mine all mine and nobody is getting there mitts on them when i am gone. HA HA HA

Dave


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I guessed right! 

Very cool Tom-n-Bob...Thank you!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

I did not see that coming.... Way cool!!!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

I thought the Corvette bodies were a hit out of the park. This is a very cool surprise!!! I am guessing these cars will be most popular. Good going Tom and Bob. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Wow!*

Nice!

(Grumble, grumble. More money to spend...)

Scott


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Awesome and excited to see you plan on making them all.. and I just cleared lots of space on the shelf! How convient was that! Thanks Bob and tom..


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

New = Good :thumbsup:

WTG guys!


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

*missing link...*

Click Here to see... Enjoy 

P.S. I know I can't wait for them... :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Jeff


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

..can't wait to see contest entries...

k-mac


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

When will release 2 come out Tom?


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

When we sell release 1.So I cant really say.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*Love the O Gauge cars*

Love the O Gauge cars might even break down and buy the '57 Chevy whenever it comes around. Also like the '57 Tbird and '36 Ford and ...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Wheres my cars?

Are they here yet?


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Nice cars! 

How about making them i "O" Gauge too so I can mount them on my 1/43rd chassis?


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

micyou03 said:


> Nice cars!
> 
> How about making them i "O" Gauge too so I can mount them on my 1/43rd chassis?


We would if we had you money.Thanks Mike


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Way to go Bob & Tom, sure want a bunch especially the Merc & all the other O gauge to HO cars!! ..RL


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I want some asap!!!!

I need 2 of every color Tom.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Tom,
When can we order and what are six color schemes being offered? Sweet lookers! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Where have you been,in jail.We wont't have the cars for 3 weeks.I'm not sure what colors we are going to release yet.Probably red,turquoise,yel, tan,white,black.Not sure what car will be what color.They will be different.Thanks Tom


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Thanks! rr


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

put me down for 2 of each Tom.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

OK.Good to hear from you you VJ.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

What colors...? I need to know how many I have to buy. Look great.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Tom and Bob....WOW! lOVE THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BZ :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

WOW, and I just got a hold of slot car spending, these are GOT TO HAVE cars.

Any thought on doing any of the other aurora "o" cars? I thought that line of cars was the best, all hot rods,awesome details........i though for sure they would have ported them into ho back in the day.

What are the 6 different colors?

great work Tom and Bob


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

How bout an update here Tom? I know you had them at the Aberdeen show that I couldn't attend.

When?


----------



## LTjet (Apr 10, 2004)

*awesome*

These look great.....looks like it's going to be a good Fall.


----------

